# Anybody surf fishing?



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I just arrived in New Jersey about 40 minutes from the belmar and point pleasant coastline.

Has anyone been been fishing these parts or along the same coastline? 

I was planning on doing tome blackfishing out of the inlets here and was wondering if anyone been having any luck.

I also bought the long rods for some surf fishing for stripers.

Pretty lonely guy these days and decided to spend my holidays alone with the water in front of me and thoughts and memories of past Christmas's.

So if anyone can help out a fellow fisherman during the holidays I wouild appreciate any and all information.

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

I heard they are still getting schoolies here and there and a fifty pounder came in at IBSP.

Good Luck


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I haven't*

Heard much happening around the Cape May area. I guess there are some schoolies still around. Good luck and hook em up if ya can.


----------



## '02 F-150 (Dec 20, 2005)

I heard that they were hitting them pretty good at LBI. I was on the beach today in Brick and there was no action there.


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Fished IBSP today.7am-noon.
Lots of shorts on metal and chartruese teaser.
'Bout 10-12 stripers,even hits metal/teaser.
2 just shy of 24"

A 50lb'er??
Didn't hear about that.

Steve


----------

